# When to book airline tickets?



## TranPlanner (Jul 9, 2007)

I got my PCD date - 01-03-08. Instructions say not to make final travel plans until 3 weeks prior to the delivery date as it may change. I would like to go ahead and book tickets now, but not sure if that is the best thing to do.

How probable is a change in the delivery date?

Has anyone had their date change?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

I booked mine 2 weeks in advance, using air miles.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

TranPlanner said:


> I got my PCD date - 01-03-08. Instructions say not to make final travel plans until 3 weeks prior to the delivery date as it may change. I would like to go ahead and book tickets now, but not sure if that is the best thing to do.
> 
> How probable is a change in the delivery date?
> 
> ...


It is not very probably that your date will change, but it does occasionally happen. Search around on this forum and you will find a group of M Coupe and Roadster customers who had to delay their delivery by almost a month due to their vehicles not being released from the factory because of EPA Certifications.

I guess it boils down to whether you are ok with paying the cost to change your airline reservations should your date need to be moved. Once you get into the 3 week window, it is pretty much locked in.

Look forward to seeing you soon!


----------



## TranPlanner (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Jonathan!

I look forward to meeting you and others at the PC.


----------

